# Plumber and accountant need help!



## Cath999 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone

My husband and I and our 3 year old son are looking to move to Canada. My husband runs his own plumbing company here in UK (he is a Corgi registered plumber with 20 years exp. I work part time as an accountant. We are considering Nova scotia as we cannot stand city life. Is there work in Ns for us does anyone know? What would be the best areas to find work? We are looking for a family orientated village/ town. Does Ontario have outlying areas that we can escape to?
Would we move over on the skilled worker or do we need to find work first?
Any comments or advice would be greatly received.

Thankyou

Catherine


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi we are in the same boat we have just returned from ontario where i put 2500kpm on a hire car in two weeks .answer to your questions you dont need a job but it would help.i was looking about an hour out side toronto and you are in the stick depending on the direction you go.we have seen some really nice places and got a ton of info on house .they are building everywhere so your hubby should find it easy to find work not to sure about accountants my wife is a school teacher and there is no jobs for her i found canadians dont wont to get there hand durtie if you know what i mean. have you applied for a visa yet ?we have.sorry about spelling my spell checker is at work .


----------



## gtaplumber (Jun 16, 2010)

*ontario plumbing*



Cath999 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My husband and I and our 3 year old son are looking to move to Canada. My husband runs his own plumbing company here in UK (he is a Corgi registered plumber with 20 years exp. I work part time as an accountant. We are considering Nova scotia as we cannot stand city life. Is there work in Ns for us does anyone know? What would be the best areas to find work? We are looking for a family orientated village/ town. Does Ontario have outlying areas that we can escape to?
> Would we move over on the skilled worker or do we need to find work first?
> ...


I run a plumbing Co. in Toronto which is a huge crowed pushy place to live but if one is willing to travel an hour there are smaller towns many on lakes.
I find it hard to hire qualified plumbers, demand for work is good. don't know about immigration details, but plumbers are coming on one year visas.


----------

